# Camera crew at Navarre Pier?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone know what it was for? Saw them setting up on Friday and was just being nosey.. Saw a guy in a BP shirt so I figured it has something to do with that


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

It was on the news. New BP Propaganda/commercial.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I figured as much. Thanks man


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey fupagunt are the kings biting?


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes the kings are biting, but there mainly schoolies it's that time of year. There also has been a couple of tarpon hook ups within the past week


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Fishermon said:


> hey fupagunt are the kings biting?


They seem to be, just not on my hook here lately:whistling:


----------

